# Mower Gas Tank sizes?



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a Toro Personal Pace mulching mower...model #20066. One thing I don't like about is the gas tank size. My property is about a half acre with quite a bit of lawn...and I have to refill the tank more than I'd like. When shopping for a replacement I'd like to include gas tank size as one of the criteria I look at. But I can't seem to find ANY info about it anywhere...at least not for Toro's which I am not "married to" but would probably like to stay with. There is nothing about tank size in the owners manual nor anywhere on the Toro website that I can find. Does anyone know where that info can be found for the various Toro mowers?

Alternatively...anyone know of very good push mower that has a gas tank on the larger size??

Thanks!


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

BTT...

Anybody? Buehler?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=mower+"tank+capacity"&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...+toro+residential&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

'Piste' = 'track?'


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

Yoyizit said:


> http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=mower+"tank+capacity"&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...+toro+residential&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
> 
> 'Piste' = 'track?'


Thanks. I checked those google searchs...and found one or two tidbits about tank size..but not a lot. One of the Toro's indicates a 1 gallon tank size for a model 20331 on Home Depot site. Doubtful a walk behind has that capacity...but if it does it'd be a sale to me!!. Saw one other at .29 gallons...that's sounds about what mine might be. My guess is they keep this info hard to find because it's such a weak point of the mowers. Wish there was an aftermarket way to address it. I keep gas in 5 gal containers and probably get 18 to 20 mower fills per 5 gal. Anywho..I emailed Toro with the question...see what they say.

And "piste" is french for "trail".....preferably of the skiing variety but hiking as well!!!


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

piste said:


> And "piste" is french for "trail".....preferably of the skiing variety but hiking as well!!!


My woman
http://www.oddcast.com/demos/tts/tts_tran_example.php?clients
lied to me!

Eyeball/estimate your present tank size knowing how large a pint/quart/gallon of milk is, then estimate how much runtime you would get per quart of gas, so you can size your larger tank.

You could order a larger tank as a part from another mower company and hook it up to your present mower with gasoline-resistant tubing and a home-made bracket.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

Yoyizit said:


> My woman
> http://www.oddcast.com/demos/tts/tts_tran_example.php?clients
> lied to me!
> 
> ...


Well she didn't "totally" lie I suppose. A trail could be considered a track....but usage of the word piste is most often associated with a trail....usually the skiing kind.

Your homemade remedy is creative but outside what I'd be interested in doing I think. Given mowers are made so poorly these days they are almost disposable items....so I just want to shop a lot smarter next time!!! I'll post whatever I get for response from Toro.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I keep putting more gardens in to get rid of grass
My lot is 1/2 acre, but less then 1/3 of that is grass
The pool area takes up a lot of room, as does the woods & stream

I use a 1g gas tank for my mower, that can last quite a while
I've yet to refill it this year


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I keep putting more gardens in to get rid of grass
> My lot is 1/2 acre, but less then 1/3 of that is grass
> The pool area takes up a lot of room, as does the woods & stream
> 
> ...


Hey Scuba,
Thought the lots were much bigger down there on the south shore!! :thumbup: Former north shore guy living in midwest now! 

Funny you mention grass vs. gardens as my wife wants more and more planting beds...and just this past weekend I got to thinking that grass is a heck of a lot easier to maintain than garden beds.what with planting, edging, mulching, etc etc.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

We border a wooded area & 2 neighbors have huge lots
So even tho its only 1/2 acre it seems very large
I actually put brick edging down around every garden, so no more edging
I put one wheel of the lawnmower on the brick to cut the lawn

I have only mulched once in 6 years - usually just the edges near the brick
I go for the jungle look -gardens are very full
Plus that way I don't have to water
I actually weed out perennials now...every time we have a party I try to give more away

My last house was further south & I only had 1/10 of an acre
It was a summer cottage area for the nearby lakes, so lots were very small
One reason for the gradens is my yard is mostly fenced, as is the pool area
So rather then mow & edge/weed wack along the fence I put in gardens
Any where from 2'-5' wide

I have hummingbirds every year now - they like the red flower -monarda


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

*The answer is....*

I inquired from Toro and got the following response....

"The fuel tank capacity of model 20066 is as follows: 1.6 Quarts."

No wonder I have to refill so often....capacity is 4/10ths of a gallon!! I would need pretty much double that to do my whole lawn without refill. I'll be sure to find out tank capacity on my next mower purchase....just wish it wasn't so hard to do so. I suspect that's because many of them are so dang small. Maybe the Toro "commercial" models have larger tanks.??


----------

